# #1 dog food?



## MomOfBroncoandKoda (Apr 15, 2011)

I am just curious to know what people's answers are. You can choose ONE dog food and price isn't a factor, what is #1 on your list?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i switch my dogs kibble sometimes bag to bag.
i use what i think are the primo brands. my dog has 13
cans of food on the shelf. out of the 13 cans there's
6 different brands. there's also canned fish (in water
no salt added).


----------



## schroedes (Sep 10, 2010)

i like fromm and so do my dogs. good food and good price


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

TOTW. This what I feed Otto and works great for us. I will be interesting to see what others post.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

Assuming this is limited to commercial dog food, I'd say Nature's Variety Instinct.
If it isn't limited to commercial foods, then what I already feed. (Raw.)


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

K9 Kravings prepackaged RAW....for ALL my dogs. (not just weaning puppies).
*I would need to be rich or hit the lottery!*....and if I could afford it...I would feed it exclusively.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Hard one, well if I have to pick kibble I choose Acana. If I can pick a raw I choose Bravo.


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

I would pick a pre-packaged raw food.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> K9 Kravings prepackaged RAW....for ALL my dogs. (not just weaning puppies).
> *I would need to be rich or hit the lottery!*....and if I could afford it...I would feed it exclusively.


That looks interesting, I just shot off an email to my local shop to see if they could get it. From the one website I looked at it was a bit cheaper than Bravo.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Annamaet & Dr. Tim's because the foods have been tested for years all over the world by the most stressed dogs in the world.


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

Remember every dog will be a bit different...just like people. So just pick something that's high quality that the dog (and his/her digestive system) likes.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> TOTW. This what I feed Otto and works great for us. I will be interesting to see what others post.


This is in the puppy food section. 

Are answers given supposed to be for foods that you would feed a puppy, or does the OP want the thread in the general food section?


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

totw for both of mine.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

If these foods are for puppies, TOTW is not an appropriate food for puppies. 

link on evaluating food for puppies:
Feeding Puppies


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

My number one would be Life's Abundance. I have used it since it came out.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

does Dr. Tim's have 3 different kinds
of salt in it?????



sable123 said:


> Annamaet & Dr. Tim's because the foods have been tested for years all over the world by the most stressed dogs in the world.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> does Dr. Tim's have 3 different kinds
> of salt in it?????


Doggiedad, with all due respect, you don't know what you are talking about. Tim Hunt is an expert in the field not you, so stop making statements about salt when you don't why or how much certain ingredients are in the food. Perhaps the other ingredients are lower in minerals.

He uses very low ash chicken & fish, 5.8% for a 30% protein food is very low, so perhaps to balance certain minerals are added.

Dr. Tim's is easily one of the best foods on the market.

I defer to experts.

I think you just read that on a website somewhere. You can read this one too LOL:

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/dr-tims-dog-food/


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

Sable? Is Dr Tim's made at Ohio Pet Foods? The formulation looks like it may be and if so that would make me a fan.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

doggiedad said:


> does Dr. Tim's have 3 different kinds
> of salt in it?????


Speaking as an athlete and personal trainer, people who are training hard for hours a day (pro athletes for example) need more salt and other minerals than the average couch potato or weekend warrior. I don't see why this couldn't be the same for dogs. If Dr. Tim's is formulated for working dogs, I would expect to see more salt that in food formulated for pets.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Since Angeles did so well on Iams Large Breed Puppy, that is the one I would choose again to start a puppy.


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

Great site: Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

EastGSD said:


> Sable? Is Dr Tim's made at Ohio Pet Foods? The formulation looks like it may be and if so that would make me a fan.


Yes, both Dr. Tim's and Annamaet are made by Ohio Pet Foods, as is what you use.

Since you live in NJ, Annamaet is pretty easy to get and I highly recommend it.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Speaking as an athlete and personal trainer, people who are training hard for hours a day (pro athletes for example) need more salt and other minerals than the average couch potato or weekend warrior. I don't see why this couldn't be the same for dogs. If Dr. Tim's is formulated for working dogs, I would expect to see more salt that in food formulated for pets.


Dogs don't lose electrolytes like humans do as they are recycled on the tongue. I cringe every time someone uses electrolyte supplementation.

If working dog formulas have higher mineral content it is probably from higher meat content rather than the pre-mix.

In any event, you can't just read the bag. Also, if you feed 1/2-3/4's of a working dog food your dog will get fewer grams anyway.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Fromms. Great food , made by a small family company in the USA since 1904.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Since this is a puppy question:
Orijen LBP
Wellness Super Five LBP


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Orijen LBPuppy


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

>>>> my question was , does Dr. Tim's have 3 salts. i knew what i was asking.<<<<

>>>> is salt needed in dog food??? can you answer that for me??<<<< 

i can ask anything i want about salt or anything else. you telling
me to stop asking questions about salt, is well.


doggiedad said:


> does Dr. Tim's have 3 different kinds
> of salt in it?????





sable123 said:


> >>>>Doggiedad, with all due respect, you don't know what you are talking about.<<<<
> 
> >>>>Tim Hunt is an expert in the field not you, so stop making statements about salt when you don't why or how much certain ingredients are in the food.<<<<
> 
> ...


<<<<<


----------

